
Apple’s holding a Mac event on October 27th: “hello again” - javiercr
http://www.theverge.com/2016/10/19/13333830/apple-event-october-27-invite
======
exabrial
Good god, please don't don't remove any more ports.

~~~
mmagin
Well, you don't need to charge your laptop and listen to headphones at the
same time, do you?

~~~
blacksmith_tb
BT headphones, of course - perhaps they'll embrace wireless charging, too, and
get it over with. Now if the portless machine gained IP67, I might be more
willing to consider it...

~~~
exabrial
I have three driver molded IEMs for critical listening... If I'm practicing
guitar to a backing track, Bluetooth is worthless because of latency.

